# Questions about brewing in a V60/Aeropress?



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I just have a couple of questions about brewing in an aeropress or V60:

- I know one is immersion (aeropress) and the other is drip, but how would the flavour change between the two methods?

- Do you have to allow bloom for both methods?

- Would you use the same grind/ratio for both methods?

- Would some coffee's work better in one or the other? I've got a bag of Yirg waiting to go, which one should I brew it in to get the best out of it?

Sorry I know these must seem quite basic but I'm trying to understand the differences between the two.

Thanks!

Rory


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Immersion is where all the grounds are held in the brew water for the duration of the brew so no bloom is required.

Drip is where the water flows through the coffee bed (held in a filter) by pouring the water over it. So the coffee is in contact with only some of the water at any one moment.

You can use the same ratio for both 60g/l is a good starting point. I would tend to grind finer for AP than V60.

Some coffees do work better in one than the other but this is the exception rather than a rule. You don't know in advance and often depends on the solubility of the coffee in which the roast plays a part.

You'll get a bit more sediment/silt at the bottom of the cup with AP. V60 will be cleaner.

I find drip more consistent than immersion, so always go for that first.

Try them both and see what you think.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I found these two videos useful..

V60






As for coffee roasts,... I'll let the experts jump in here....


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

rgoodcoffee said:


> - I know one is immersion (aeropress) and the other is drip, but how would the flavour change between the two methods?


check this out:

https://baristahustle.com/blogs/barista-hustle/immersion-vs-drip-coffee-brewers


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

As @Step21 says its worth trying both methods to see which method you prefer with different beans and or roast levels.

Both methods also have room for experimentation, grind levels, recipes, times etc.


----------

